# When to decrease Milk intake?



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi J

i am wondering if i need to decrease Ollie milk intake at anytime as he seem to be drinking alot compared to what others have told me. He is eating really well and is no longer on puree food but lumps. When he has a meal it is about the quantity of 3/4 of a jar but he is fed fresh food and not jars.

His normal day is......

7.30 - Fruit or weetabix 
8.00 - 6 oz bottle
12.00 - vegetables or fruit & 6oz bottle
4.00 - Chicken casserole & veg and a 6oz bottle
7.30 - 8oz bottle

He occasionally has a yogurt or fruit about 6pm or about 2pm in the afternoon.

I am confused whether to leave him as he is or to increase food and decrease bottles, we have tried to give him food and bottles separately but to know joy as he just doesn't seem happy.

He was born on the 91st centile and is now just under 75th centile and the H/V said his weight is really slowing down but she not concerned he only put on 6 oz in five weeks.

I am do this right, any advice or guidance would be appreciated.

Luv Kelsey x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Babies up to the age of 1 need at least 24floz of milk (for some babies who dont have anywhere near this then milk, cheese, yogharts etc is counted towards this).

So it sounds spot onto me what Ollie is having!  

jxx


----------



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi

Can you please reassure me, i spoke to my health Visitor today who has told me Ollie is drinking to much milk and to take a bottle out   so that means he will only be on 20oz a day, he has been weighed today and is ever so slightly above the 75th centile, has the slight increase in weight made her say this, i think he put on 1 pound in 2 weeks!!!

He is 29 weeks and is 2 foot 6 inches long and weighs 19lb 14oz.................

I am confused and worried now if case they think he is over weight 

Luv Kelsey x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Briefly, babies require apprpx 24floz of milk up to the age of 12months.

If his weight has always been around this centile (or flutuating above/below) then his weight is fine!

If a baby jumped from 25th to 75th centile then I would be concerned!

Your baby is beautiful  

Jxx


----------

